# Up & Down days?



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm assuming that the majority of us have 'up and down' days - what classical piece do you listen to? What tune influences your mood? Or _*does*_ your mood influence your choice? Does classical music control how you are feeling - or do you turn to classical music to assist your mood? Do you use classical music like medication? For starters my low day I turn to Elijah - Es Ist Genug, So Nimm Nun, Herr, Mendelssohn, Felix and a high day I turn to Die Zauberflöte, K. 620, Act 2: Arie: Der Hölle Rache Kocht in Meinem Herzen (Königin) Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart among many.......what's your thoughts?


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Beethoven!
Specially his piano sonatas and symphonies!
This one for example.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Usually slow and low string stuff, like: Marin Marais music for bass gamba or the Bach Cello Suites, that is if I want to wallow in the blues.


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

NightHawk said:


> Usually slow and low string stuff, like: Marin Marais music for bass gamba or the Bach Cello Suites, that is if I want to wallow in the blues.


Nighthawk, have you ever heard any of of Sainte Colombe's music for Viola da Gamba, played by Kuijken & Savall? It is an acquired taste, But I think it might be right up your street!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mr-Sainte-C...=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1344870550&sr=1-1


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Generally, I listen to whatever the **** I want.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I remember putting on Purcell's music for Queen Mary's funeral when I was in a really bad mood. Much better afterwards.


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Ramako said:


> I remember putting on Purcell's music for Queen Mary's funeral when I was in a really bad mood. Much better afterwards.


*Arm round shoulder* There there -


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

It varies. In the morning when it's one of those tired "blah, hard to start the day" kind of times, I may choose rock or alternative to get going. But when I turn to classical, it's usually a classical-era piano sonata or light Haydn chamber music. Like a nice comforting cup of coffee easing me into the day.

If I need a pick me up on a gloomy day, I find a Mozart concerto fits quite nicely. Or Mendelssohn. I am almost always in the mood for Mendelssohn. If I happen to be in a good mood, or an "up day" as you call it, then I don't have a particular composer or composition that I listen to. It will be whatever strikes my fancy at the moment. 

If I'm in a sad mood and feel the need to wallow or embrace the sadness for whatever reason, then the aria "Senza Mama" from Suor Angelica is always on the playlist. ALWAYS. I've said it on other posts, but I'll say it again, this is one of the most moving pieces I've ever heard. Gorecki's symphony #3 would fit the bill as well although I don't listen to it as often.


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Sonata said:


> It varies. In the morning when it's one of those tired "blah, hard to start the day" kind of times, I may choose rock or alternative to get going. But when I turn to classical, it's usually a classical-era piano sonata or light Haydn chamber music. Like a nice comforting cup of coffee easing me into the day.
> 
> If I need a pick me up on a gloomy day, I find a Mozart concerto fits quite nicely. Or Mendelssohn. I am almost always in the mood for Mendelssohn. If I happen to be in a good mood, or an "up day" as you call it, then I don't have a particular composer or composition that I listen to. It will be whatever strikes my fancy at the moment.
> 
> If I'm in a sad mood and feel the need to wallow or embrace the sadness for whatever reason, then the aria "Senza Mama" from Suor Angelica is always on the playlist. ALWAYS. I've said it on other posts, but I'll say it again, this is one of the most moving pieces I've ever heard. Gorecki's symphony #3 would fit the bill as well although I don't listen to it as often.


"Senza Mama" - thanks for the introduction! Glued to the puter chair!


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

Ramako said:


> I remember putting on Purcell's music for Queen Mary's funeral when I was in a really bad mood. Much better afterwards.


absolutely. last autumn, I had a walk around the naval chapel at Greenwich, which of course had music by Purcell written and performed for its inaugauration... and they were playing Purcell in there... absolutely wonderful experience, to hear it in it's proper context. All his music for QM is rather wonderful, and if you're an Emma Kirkby fan, you'll be in for a treat with this disk:


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes - Low!


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

When i got "down" days, i'l listen to some real depressing stuff, and classical music aint depressive enough (except for a couple pieces, like aases death, gorecki symph. 2)


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

My mood definitely affects my music choices. For example when I'm feeling happy I often listen to Handel, Chopin, and Schubert.
When I'm sad I can be found listening to Mendelssohn and Beethoven. When I am feeling indifferent and when I just want to contemplate the music I usually listen to Bach, Liszt, Mozart, and Brahms. But that is just generalizing my choices. I'm not that predictable.


----------

